# standard aba coil and megasquirt



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

is there a way to bypass the ignition module on the aba coil so i could fire the coil through the megasquirt


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry I cannot help, but I'm interested in knowing the answer to this.

Actually, I didn't realize (or think) there was an ignition module built into the ABA coil. I always assumed it was a more compact version of the cylindrical Mk1/Mk2 style coils...


----------



## slmvwtattoos (Nov 3, 2010)

im not a mega squirt expert but ms fire my stock aba coil just fine i didnt bypass anything


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

krazykolour said:


> is there a way to bypass the ignition module on the aba coil so i could fire the coil through the megasquirt


 Throw it in the trash and get a coil from a MK2. I am assuming you have a BIP373 installed on your MS.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

nope i'm using a mk2 style coil but i was just curious becausei had 2 brand new aba coil knocking around


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I've used the ABA coil quite a bit, no problems. It has a built in, non dwell controlled ignition module. Center pin is signal, and works with the std 1k pullup LED driver mods. Enable dwell control with a 3.2ms running dwell and a 6ms cranking dwell and it works very well. 

No reason to do a BIP unless you want to get rid of the ignitor section. You can do that by taking the cover off and cutting the connections. The VR6 distributor coil is similar, but the amp is totally removable.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I've used the ABA coil quite a bit, no problems. It has a built in, non dwell controlled ignition module. Center pin is signal, and works with the std 1k pullup LED driver mods. Enable dwell control with a 3.2ms running dwell and a 6ms cranking dwell and it works very well.
> 
> No reason to do a BIP unless you want to get rid of the ignitor section. You can do that by taking the cover off and cutting the connections. The VR6 distributor coil is similar, but the amp is totally removable.


 See how easy that was:thumbup: 
Just ask Paul:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Easier then making a 16v Polo motor work.. right?


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

its that simple wow


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

so when removing the mk canster style coil and using a aba coil setup all i have to do is change the dwell settings . and what about the spark invert do i keep it as yes or change it to no?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

keep it inverted


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you're using the LED transistor with a pullup resistor (or an LED "pad" from a 3.57), you change it to NON inverted. This is true for all VW ignition modules.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> keep it inverted


 I should have said if you are bypassing the module keep it inverted.


----------

